# [Please close] Hadaly SXK clone Silver



## Pindyman (27/3/17)

Looking for a silver Hadaly clone. Preferably the SXK one...see vaperscorner is out of stock.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (28/3/17)

thanks a million @umzungu sorted me out with a hadaly clone and a Narda one time quick quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

